
Tintin – A soft documentation website generator for Haskell - NickSeagull
https://theam.github.io/tintin/
======
YuukiRey
I started learning Haskell a few months ago and am currently going through the
later chapters of Haskell from first principle. A major hurdle when it comes
to libraries like quick check or Trifecta (the topic of the current chapter)
is precisely what is alluded to in the readme for Tintin: type signatures are
probably totally fine for experts, but for someone still relatively new to
programming and especially new to Haskell they are kind of the 2nd step. The
first one is just figuring out where to start and what are the typical use
cases for the library. Which type signatures should I even be looking at
first, what is typically used together,and so forth.

If more Haskell libraries had just a bit of soft documentation at least I
would be extremely happy about that. It's pretty much my major hurdle when it
comes to Haskell. The syntax I not only got used to, but really love now. The
concepts that are taught are just complicated. Frankly monads expressed in my
primary language, Javascript, are even harder to understand because of all the
syntax noise. But the one thing that at least personally consider needlessly
complicated is the lack of beginner friendly documentation.

~~~
kccqzy
Wow I didn't realize Haskell beginners would learn to use Trifecta. Megaparsec
is much more beginner friendly (and expert-friendly too). It has tutorials
that guide you gently through the process of writing a parser. See
[https://markkarpov.com/megaparsec/parsing-simple-
imperative-...](https://markkarpov.com/megaparsec/parsing-simple-imperative-
language.html)

------
q3k
Fair warning: doesn't work at all with JS disabled or disabled for cross-
origin (which is somewhat sad, especially for tech documentation).

~~~
NickSeagull
We are in the process of fixing it, see
[https://github.com/theam/tintin/issues/7](https://github.com/theam/tintin/issues/7)

------
gnl
I'd just like to point out, in case OP hasn't already considered it, that
TinTin++ is one of the most popular MUD clients (not that MUDs are
particularly popular these days).

~~~
vesak
>not that MUDs are particularly popular these days

There's no good reason for that though. Shameless plug:
[http://icesus.org](http://icesus.org) (we need players :-/)

~~~
gnl
Probably shouldn't be upvoting this as it doesn't have much to do with the
topic, but I will anyway cause you're fighting for a lost art worth saving.

------
kroltan
The site theme could use a bunch more contrast.

In the docs sidebar, I can literally not read the section names until I hover,
and then squint some.

------
Y_Y
Haddock documentation tends to be fairly inscrutable at first glance, so I'm
in favour of anyone trying to remedy that.

On the other hand the Haddock aesthetic and simplicity is awesome, whereas I
find the Tintin website nauseating.

~~~
andrepd
I'm with you on both counts. I mean, look at those shades of colour on the
sidebar to the left: [https://theam.github.io/tintin/01-getting-
started.html](https://theam.github.io/tintin/01-getting-started.html) Give me
something concise (and designed for desktop: small fonts, small buttons).

------
banashark
I'm a big fan of fssnip. [http://www.fssnip.net/u/title/Pipeline-list-
processing](http://www.fssnip.net/u/title/Pipeline-list-processing)

Hover over the lines and you get type information right there. One of the cool
features of F# that I wish was present when reading docs in other languages.

~~~
andrepd
Oh wow, that's great!

